
Why time seems to speed up as we get older - Futurebot
http://www.vox.com/science-and-health/2015/12/30/10690560/time-speed-accelerate-age-new-year
======
hammock
I remember reading an intuitive explanation of this effect. Separate from the
three reasons provided in the article.

Basically it goes like this- our perception of time is relative to the
memories we have. At any given moment, we have a finite space to conceptualize
time, and the size of this space is fixed our whole life.

As a two year old, you have only two years of memories spread across the
entire expanse of your fixed time-space, but as a twenty year old you have ten
times as many, crammed into the same conceptual space so to speak. So when
youre older each memory occupies a shorter piece of space and with shorter
memories time feels faster.

Put another way, if we were to allow ourselves 60 seconds (or some fixed
amount) to conceive and flip through all our memories, time would seem to pass
a lot faster the more memories we had.

------
lancefisher
When you're 10, 1 year is 10% of your life. When you're 50, 1 year is just 2%.

~~~
Yaa101
I agree, we tend to remember time compared to the time-span that we have
during our life. There is a profound difference when a year lasts 10% of your
life compared to when it lasts 2% of your life.

------
antoniuschan99
How do you slow it down?

